# HD900/5



## rmmurray1000 (Jan 17, 2013)

What is a comparable amp to the JL Audio HD900/5 that cost less.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

a used or refurbished one


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

posting in the right section helps too


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an HD900/5 in great shape that I'll give you a good deal on. PM me if interested.


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

Alpine PDV-V9? It can be had for around $400 online and was designed to be a competitor to the JL. I have had an F4 and M6 for about a year and have had no issues so far. Another amp out there around the same price is the Soundstream REF5.1000. It's A/B, so it's huge compared to today's smaller amps, but looks to be a quality piece.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

hawkfan said:


> Alpine PDV-V9? It can be had for around $400 online and was designed to be a competitor to the JL. I have had an F4 and M6 for about a year and have had no issues so far. Another amp out there around the same price is the Soundstream REF5.1000. It's A/B, so it's huge compared to today's smaller amps, but looks to be a quality piece.


For the price i think the Alpine PDX-V9 would be comparable


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I owned both the HD900/5 and there is a reason the Alpine PDX-V9 is cheaper! The Alpine at turn on, CLICK. The Alpine at turn off, CLICK. As soon as the slightest bit of volume was applied to it, HISS. I performed every noise checking trick in the book, including different source units and a switch to turn the amp on and off. The problem was the amplifier!

To think, I was told that all the problems that existed with the PDX-5 were fixed with the NEW PDX-V9. I highly doubt Alpine will be able to convince me to try a third 5 channel amplifier from them.:mean:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I owned both the HD900/5 and there is a reason the Alpine PDX-V9 is cheaper! The Alpine at turn on, CLICK. The Alpine at turn off, CLICK. As soon as the slightest bit of volume was applied to it, HISS. I performed every noise checking trick in the book, including different source units and a switch to turn the amp on and off. The problem was the amplifier!
> 
> To think, I was told that all the problems that existed with the PDX-5 were fixed with the NEW PDX-V9. I highly doubt Alpine will be able to convince me to try a third 5 channel amplifier from them.:mean:


Sorry to hear about your problem, but the two I installed were dead quiet. May of been a problem isolated to that particular amp


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

trojan fan said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem, but the two I installed were dead quiet. *May of been a problem isolated to that particular amp*


I think that is an isolated issue too. The F4 and M6 in my system are dead quiet and sound great. They are my first full range class D amps, and I was really impressed. That's why I'm looking at the PDX V9 for a simple lightweight system for my other car.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem, but the two I installed were dead quiet. May of been a problem isolated to that particular amp





hawkfan said:


> I think that is an isolated issue too. The F4 and M6 in my system are dead quiet and sound great. They are my first full range class D amps, and I was really impressed. That's why I'm looking at the PDX V9 for a simple lightweight system for my other car.


Well, unlucky me then for purchasing two amplifiers that had issues.  The first time, I was able to return it. The second time, I was outside the "money back guarantee" period, so that further added to my frustration with the Alpine PDX series.


----------



## Pulse-R (Jan 14, 2007)

I have 2x F6 and 2xM12's in my car and they all have hiss and turn-on pop.

Not happy. Looking to install a couple of HD900/5 to see if that fixes it.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

hawkfan said:


> Alpine PDV-V9? It can be had for around $400 online and was designed to be a competitor to the JL. I have had an F4 and M6 for about a year and have had no issues so far. Another amp out there around the same price is the Soundstream REF5.1000. It's A/B, so it's huge compared to today's smaller amps, but looks to be a quality piece.


not even kinda


----------



## artuuk (Jul 14, 2009)

What about the Hertz HDP-5?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> posting in the right section helps too


x2, this needs to be moved.


----------



## Maxwell725 (Apr 24, 2013)

rmmurray1000 said:


> What is a comparable amp to the JL Audio HD900/5 that cost less.


could always go with a XD400/4 and a JX500/1 or XD600/1 

at least at my shops prices that should bring you in a couple hundred cheaper.


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

rmmurray1000 said:


> What is a comparable amp to the JL Audio HD900/5 that cost less.


Alpine has a 5 channel at 1/2 the price.


----------

